
Ask HN: Evaluate my CV - i6mi6
I&#x27;ve submitted my CV to multiple positions requiring the exact same skills I already have, but got either denial or no response. I think I can cope with anything in the job listings I applied for, but maybe I am not conveying the information in a good way? Perhaps I am not good enough? What would you say if you were looking for someone with similar skills to mine?<p>CV: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;drive.google.com&#x2F;file&#x2F;d&#x2F;1TFSHaD3D1ZzLrjN-CMlROleoiMiBfkui&#x2F;view
======
DonbunEf7
\- move technical skills and certifications to the bottom

\- limit projects to top 3 relevant to job

\- not a fan of about/technical quote part, but that's up to you. only comment
about that is that it takes more than half the first page.

\- "multiple startups": this tells me absolutely, nothing.

\- it took me about 5 minutes to read your resume, and my conclusion is that
you have 1 year experience as a software engineer. intern probably since it
was 6 months. probably not accurate, but that's how it reads

\- how come you have like 10 projects, but not a single one was from your
"freelance developer" time?

\- cto @softzen: skills->"anything", that's cute, but means nothing

------
proofread
This is way too long! A resume should be no longer than one page. Look up
resume templates for jobs you are interested.

------
gf-nl
This is too general. Highlight your main skills for the job you apply for.
Perhaps highlight the necessary skills for the position you apply for in a
different color.

And starting with "Frameworks and programming languages are tools. Tools come
and go." is a very good approach, but Recruiters don't like it. A Resume is to
tell them what skills you have they need and why they should hire you.

------
a-fried-egg
Did you follow-up with the denials and ask them why they didn't pick your
resume?

~~~
DonbunEf7
...right, because that works

